# Need help using my 320ex flash on my 6D camera



## pierogo (May 21, 2015)

Hi,
I'm interested in using my 320ex off-camera. Will the camera alone send it a wireless signal, or do I need another Canon flash on the camera to do that. I've done some searching for articles, but I can't find one that gets me going with this.
Thanks,
Dan D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2015)

I do not believe that the 6D has a built in way to control your flash off camera wirelessly. You need to have a flash capable of being a Master on the camera, or use a 3rd party flash controller.

What I do with my 5D and 5D MK III, since I almost never use flash is to buy a cheap Canon 90EX that will not only work nicely for a EOS M, or the powershot series with hot shoes, but it will act as a master for your 320 EX. I then use my 580 EXII off camera and get a tiny bit of fill from the 90EX. The 90EX is great for my G1X II as well.

$50 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Speedlite-90EX-Flash-Camera/dp/B00GFWBOFC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1432219182&sr=8-7&keywords=canon+flash


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 21, 2015)

A 430EX can act as optical master for your 320EX as long as they can see eachother. Aftermarket radio triggers are an option but I can't speak to them authoritatively. 

Jim


----------



## mrzero (May 21, 2015)

Jim Saunders said:


> A 430EX can act as optical master for your 320EX as long as they can see each other.



This is not correct. The 430EX series can only act as an optical slave. The 500 and 600 series flashes can act as optical masters. So can the 90EX, as noted above. That is what I use.


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 21, 2015)

mrzero said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > A 430EX can act as optical master for your 320EX as long as they can see each other.
> ...



I stand corrected. Radio triggering is the way to go anyway.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2015)

mrzero said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > A 430EX can act as optical master for your 320EX as long as they can see each other.
> ...



Unfortunately, that's correct. It seems strange that you can get a master for $50, but not for ~$300


----------



## Marsu42 (May 22, 2015)

pierogo said:


> I'm interested in using my 320ex off-camera. Will the camera alone send it a wireless signal, or do I need another Canon flash on the camera to do that. I've done some searching for articles, but I can't find one that gets me going with this.



Note that with infrared (optical) triggering from a 90ex, you'll have problems with objects occluding the slave, outdoors with longer distance or in sunlight - the reason why radio triggering is the standard by now. With a large flash like the 580ex you could tilt the head of the master flash towards the slave for better optical connectivity, but not with the 90ex.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



That would be because the 430ex series was released before the 90ex, in times when Canon had more freedom to play the crippling game and only give "real" big flashes master capability (and an external power connector). 

It seems, with all the chinese flash clones this isn't possible anymore, so they released the tiny multi-purpose 90ex and let the 400 flash series die in peace as there's still not even an indication of a radio-enabled "little brother" to the 600ex.


----------



## mrzero (May 22, 2015)

The 90EX makes sense for what it is -- a pop-up flash for cameras that don't have one. They introduced it with the EOS M (no pop-up built in) at a time when the entry-level Rebels could act as an optical master using their built-in pop-up flash. I pop it on my 6D and use the 430EX off camera all the time. It is cheaper than one of those long ETTL cords and just about as easy to use. Put the 430 on a stand with an umbrella, turn on the 90, and you are off and running.


----------



## pierogo (May 26, 2015)

I just got the 90EX (an hour ago) and it works like a charm with my 320EX. It's like a new door has opened for photo fun. Thanks for giving me the key, people!


----------



## twagn (Jun 4, 2015)

Something I don't hear much talk about is the remote button on the 320EX and 270EX II. The ability to fire the flash and camera from the flash opens up all kinds of possibilities. Repositioning the flash after each shot is one of the main reason I like my 320


----------



## captainkanji (Jun 5, 2015)

The 6D has no way to trigger off camera flash. I also considered the 90ex, but purchased the Phottix Odin wireless trigger instead. Works great, but costs as much as a 430exii.


----------



## twagn (Jun 6, 2015)

captainkanji said:


> I also considered the 90ex, but purchased the Phottix Odin wireless trigger instead. Works great, but costs as much as a 430exii.



Main reason for the 90EX ...it's $50 US


----------

